# Update on cause of Rotten Floor - Swift owners please read



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

I know that there has been some interest on the outcome of the problems I have had with the step collapsing on my Swift Suntor (Sundance) 590PR and the subsequent replacement of several sections of floor which had gone rotten. See: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44048.html

Swift have been brilliant at not just stepping in and providing a quality repair, but also giving me peace of mind with an extension of the warranty.

However, today I learned that the cause of the problem was a combination of lack of sealant applied around the side skirts combined with the plastic under floor covering which trapped the water between it and the ply floor. It was not the underseal Brownhills applied before delivery.

Over time (since new) water had seeped down between the side skirts and the outer wall and was trapped in the floor. 2 years later, the wood rotted.

Swift have stated that the plastic floor covering has been identified as a problem and is no longer used on current production motorhomes, and presumably checks are now made to ensure that side skirts are sealed correctly.

My motorhome suffered water damage on both sides and the back, and all of the side skirts were removed and sealed during the repair.

Swift have told me that they are not planning a recall because they do not know how many motorhomes are affected. *I would recommend that all owners check the following urgently:*

1) Check under your van to see if the floor is covered in a plastic shiny material rather than just treated timber. If it is plastic, give the floor a good press with your finger to see if it is at all spongy. It should be absolutely hard with no indentations possible.

2) Check around the top edge of the side skirts to see if there is a trace of sealant. You can also peel back the narrow cover over the screw channel to see if there is sealant around the screw heads. If no sealant is visible, then you may have a problem. If not immediately, then at some time in the future.

3) Check the firmness of the entrance step. A average weight person will cause the step to flex slightly, but if it flexes significantly, you may have a weak floor. My entrance step is now firmer than it has ever been since the repair.

Swift have informed me that they wll not walk away from any water ingress problems of this type - even if it occurs out of warranty, but it will be a lot cheaper and less hassle to prevent rot occuring by sealing the side skirts if necessary.

If anybody wants to talk about this in more detail, please PM me.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Charisma

A very good post to the point and not slagging anybody off

Well done and I hope all goes well

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Charisma

I agree with Broom, and suggest you refer to this post in "Company Reports" and insert a link to it.

Any company that comes clean about a manufacturing defect as readily and honestly as this deserves a public pat on the back.

Cheers

(Edited to correct wrong advice.   
Zeb.)


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> I agree with Broom, and suggest you copy the post to "Company Reports".


Workshy already.

Get off yer spring and do it !


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Broom, and suggest you copy the post to "Company Reports".
> ...


I got it wrong Brian    . . . duplicated posts are not a good idea, so it can stay here.

Charisma could still insert a reference and link to this thread in Company Reports though. Does the same job without the duplicating.

I'm now waiting for the PM giving me the boot!! 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> I'm now waiting for the PM giving me the boot!! 8O 8O 8O 8O


 :lol: Nah, it's just apparent that the initiation ceremonies last night weren't 'thorough' enough. Looks like we may need to repeat them :twisted: :twisted:

Gerald


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> I got it wrong Brian    . . . duplicated posts are not a good idea, so it can stay here.


"Zebedee" - pah, more cheap EU labour.

They understand if one shouts at them:

PROPER ENGLISH MODS REGULARLY MOVE THREADS. UNDERSTANDEE ?


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Charisma,May I suggest this tags onto your original post ?there were a lot o interested parties watching that.Indeed I almost missed this reply--no interest personaly just nosy and amused--
terry


----------



## 113999 (Jul 4, 2008)

After reading Charima's report coupled with the many faults on my own swift I have to ask the question "Have the Swift group ever hear of QUALITY CONTROL"

I have worked in engineering all my life and for part of it I worked in the aircraft industry building the Airbus wings at Broughton and if that industry built aircraft to the same standard as Swift seem to use there would be thousands of people dead as a result and I am not slaging Swift off, just stating a fact.

Doug..


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Doug-n-San said:


> After reading Charima's report coupled with the many faults on my own swift I have to ask the question "Have the Swift group ever hear of QUALITY CONTROL"


You are quite right, except that if Swift built Airbuses then we'd all be able to afford one and live a happy but short life.

Or the other way round, if Swift charged Airbus prices then a loose screw would be headline news.

When you look at what we get for the money it's amazing value. But Swift don't get this much, I'd guess 75% less VAT so no wonder they can't afford as much QA as we'd all like.

Do we all vote to pay 5% more for better QA ?


----------



## 113999 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Brian

I dont agree with your comments, so I will make couple of comments

1/ I notice that you don't own a Swift, your van is listed as a Burstner A530

2/ It does not matter how cheap something is, if its not up to the job its not worth having, I think the correct term is "not fit for the purpose is was sold"

3/ In my opinion the reason why this kind of thing continues is that people don't complain enough.

Doug


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Doug-n-San said:


> Hi Brian
> I dont agree with your comments, so I will make couple of comments
> 1/ I notice that you don't own a Swift, your van is listed as a Burstner A530
> 2/ It does not matter how cheap something is, if its not up to the job its not worth having, I think the correct term is "not fit for the purpose is was sold"
> ...


I quite agree that it is a disgrace the way people are paying out loads of good money for shoddy goods not fit for purpose.

Then you go and compare this is Airbus.

So on that basis I posted my reply. Across the board now we want cheap and £30/40K for something this complex is cheap, so we get what we pay for.

Yes I have a Burstner, our first MH. It was 4 years and 4000 miles old so if there were any problems with it they have been fixed. I can't fault it. However folk in here are finding problems with Burstner as well.

So what is the answer ? Another £1K or so on the cost to pay for better QA ? Can this competitive market stand it ? Or do we get them made in China like everything else and close even more EU factories.

No doubt Peter, boss of Swift, is pondering this right now.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Doug-n-San said:


> When you look at what we get for the money it's amazing value. But Swift don't get this much, I'd guess 75% less VAT so no wonder they can't afford as much QA as we'd all like.


25% discount in my dreams!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

[quote="25% discount in my dreams![/quote]

I know you don't, but I then knocked off a load more for delivery, warranty, promotion.

So do you reckon manufacturing get at much as 75% of the nett price ?

Take an entry level £30K inc VAT.

£25K without VAT

£19K my guess.

Half that must be the chassis.

So how do they do it ?????


----------

